# Does Tagamet potentiate Clonazepam?



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was reading around and found that tagamet potentiates the effects of certain benzodiazepines like alprazolam by inhibiting a the liver enzyme that metabolizes the drug. I also read that this isn't true for all benzos. Does anyone know if clonazepam is potentiated by tagamet?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

alprazolam and a number of other benzodiazepines are metabolized via the enzyme cyp3a4 - combining xanax, for example, with an inhibitor of said enzyme may amplify the effects. 

clonazepam isn't primarily metabolized by cyp3a4, although the enzyme does play a lesser role in the drug's metabolization. thus, you're right, not all benzodiazepines are potentiated (or potentiated to any significant degree) by cyp3a4 inhibition, i.e. by drinking grapefruit juice along with taking alprazolam. 

i'd never heard of tagamet/cimetidine before and so i had to look it up. from what i gather (via wikipedia) it's an inhibitor of the main enzyme responsible for clonazepam's break down, cyp2c19, as well as a number of others, including cyp3a4.


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

So in theory it should work. Awesome! I guess I'll have to try it out.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i wouldn't recommend potentiating often if at all unless a potentiator was added by your physician, e.g. pregabalin works well with benzodiazepines; mirtazapine works well with snris, etc. 

also wikipedia says "...it is also important to recognize that cimetidine can interact with a number of different psychoactive medications, including those in the classes of Tricyclic Antidepressants and Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors, causing increased blood levels of these drugs and subsequent toxicity."

so be careful if you're on an antidepressant. be careful in general.


----------



## hack646 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not on any ADs. I'm just trying to see if I can increase the duration of the klonopin. I dont plan on doing it that often.


----------

